
Stephen Colbert drives NASA's Mars Rover with Neil DeGrasse Tyson [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcPrl0rl76M
======
app4soft
This is video of "The Late Show with Stephen Colbert" episode published on
September 21, 2018.[0]

This concept (car) of NASA's Mars Rover firstly presented to public at Kennedy
Space Center Visitor Complex on June 5, 2017.[1]

It's design created by Mark Parker.[2,3]

    
    
      Length: 23 feet (7 meters)
      Width: 13 feet (4 m)
      Height: 11 feet (3.3 m)
      Weight: 5,000 lbs. (2,268 kilograms)
      Speed: 15 mph (24 km/h)
    

P.S. It was also reproduced with Lego blocks.[4]

[0] [https://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-show-with-stephen-
colbert...](https://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-show-with-stephen-
colbert/video/CB7E66FE-004B-59C9-F8DA-FF5700C325CC/stephen-drives-nasa-s-mars-
rover-with-neil-degrasse-tyson/)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ExploreSpaceKSC/status/87180714652202598...](https://twitter.com/ExploreSpaceKSC/status/871807146522025984)

[2] [http://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-mars-rover-prototype-
sea...](http://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-mars-rover-prototype-
seadek-2017-5)

[3] [https://www.space.com/36872-futuristic-mars-rover-nasa-
ksc-c...](https://www.space.com/36872-futuristic-mars-rover-nasa-ksc-center-
concept.html)

[4]
[https://twitter.com/ExploreSpaceKSC/status/10069658030555668...](https://twitter.com/ExploreSpaceKSC/status/1006965803055566849)

